# NaNo 2011 Progress!



## Kyle R (Nov 1, 2011)

National Novel Writing Month 2011 has officially begun!

How are things going for you so far?


----------



## columbo1977 (Nov 1, 2011)

I stayed up after midnight and managed just over a thousand words before I needed to sleep. Decided to keep a video diary as well of my progress, find it on you tube here columbo1977's Channel - YouTube 

Need to get a couple more thousand done today while I am off work as I am back tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 1, 2011)

A thousand already? Good job so far!

I'm at just over 300 words after being an hour into it (after 1am here now). I spent a good portion of the time trying to find the right style and voice. Now that I've got it, I'm hoping my progress will accelerate. We'll see how things go after getting some sleep.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 1, 2011)

I've gotten exactly 0000.0 words written. I planned to start early and plough through a bunch of stuff and get loads done. Gonna start in a few minutes, I have to compile some word documents first. And clean the office. And my room. And put on a wash. 

Hoping that by tonight I'll have about 2,000 words done and a short story for tomorrow. 
OK.
GO.
aaaaaaah.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2011)

1,091...shooting for 2,000 today.


----------



## moderan (Nov 1, 2011)

I've written exactly zero words of the novel so far and probably won't do any today as I have other projects that need finishing before I give nano my full attention. Sorta worried about this year's output as I've been badly insomniac for a few weeks and am enervated. Three hours' sleep a day isn't very motivating, but then I have plenty of coffee.
Did work out an outline for the new version of a novel I've almost written twice now. It shouldered aside the things I had planned so I'm gonna go with it. What stuff I do get done is gonna go to my blog directly after a quick edit, maybe each day as I've joined up with NaBloPoMo as well. In 2009, I did nanowrimo and the make-a-cd-in-a-month competition NaSoAlMo, and failed at daily blogging. Not gonna do an album this year.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got 695 words so far today, more to come tonight. I'm doing my best to let it all go and not backspace over everything. ;0)


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I've got 695 words so far today, more to come tonight. I'm doing my best to let it all go and not backspace over everything. ;0)


Nooooo backspacing. As they said on Meet the Robinsons...Keep Moving Forward!

2,405 and if I manage to get a bit more time today my new goal is 3,000.


----------



## Loopstah (Nov 1, 2011)

I've written just over 1,000 words at the minute but I do have a complete 3 page plan of the story done as well.

First time doing NaNoWriMo so I'm hoping it will encourage me to get a move on.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 1, 2011)

I still havn't written anything. I did try, I sat down to do it any everything, but my day has been pretty crappy so far, will hopefully get a start tomorrow. Add it to my list of things, Nano/blog etc.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm at 1100 so far, give or take.  I got up early enough to give myself a half-hour head start, and then unfortunately, I had to leave to go work a 10-hour shift.  As soon as I'm done procrastinating, I plan on writing more.  Probably right after I hit "Post Quick Reply" on here.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay. So I'm ending today at 1,420 words. This is gonna be hell to go back over it. I wrote my first novel in present tense and I'm writing this one in past tense. I stop to read what I just wrote and the writing is a damn mish-mash of past and present. God, I wish I could get it straight in my head. I just zone out, being in the story and I start writing it like I did with the first book. *sigh*

And Foxee... I'm really making an effort to avoid backspacing. ;0)


----------



## Squalid Glass (Nov 2, 2011)

Done for the night with 1700 words! This is going to be a fun month.


----------



## moderan (Nov 2, 2011)

I ended up at 1003 words for the day and am stopping there. Wrote a blogpost about my waffling over which novel to do and am taking the rest of the night off. I'm gonna eat about three dozen little flavored tootsie rolls as a reward for actually writing anything.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunny said:


> This is gonna be hell to go back over it. I wrote my first novel in present tense and I'm writing this one in past tense. I stop to read what I just wrote and the writing is a damn mish-mash of past and present. God, I wish I could get it straight in my head. I just zone out, being in the story and I start writing it like I did with the first book. *sigh*


I find I'm having a similar problem.  I'm writing my novel in first person, and I have this irritating habit to write all first person stories in present tense.  But I don't want to write something novel-length in present tense, so I keep catching myself screwing up.  Kinda frustrating.  *head desk*


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 2, 2011)

1745- hoping to replicate that today- It's going to be a hellish week, so if I can get as much done as possible in the in between moments, I'll be able to keep up and not have to do 10 000 in a hurry on the weekend. 

It's exciting, but I'm also struggling to write sentences that I know aren't perfect and then just keep moving. I keep chanting 'output exercise, output exercise, output exercise.'


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 2, 2011)

1,171 at the end of Day One!

I fell a paragraph or two short of the daily average goal, but I'll make that up tomorrow. I'm happy with what I have so far, and I'm enjoying the process.

It's inspiring to have those words down, knowing they are the first step towards a full-length novel.

The ball is now rolling, all I have to do is steer it away from all the screaming villagers on the hillside. Or maybe, steer it into them. Whichever would make for more exciting reading. : )

PS: Baba, I have also been struggling with the temptation to edit each paragraph as I go. I've lost the battle many times, and used my backspace key quite alot. I have found, though, that the times when I do win the battle, continuing to write really does help build momentum, and with momentum comes surprising surges of creativity.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I find I'm having a similar problem. I'm writing my novel in first person, and I have this irritating habit to write all first person stories in present tense. But I don't want to write something novel-length in present tense, so I keep catching myself screwing up. Kinda frustrating. *head desk*



Let's just hope we get the hang of it before we get too far into the damn book! Hey, at least you're catching yourself. I'm just la dee dah dee dah... and then read it later and see how messed up it is! Argh! haha


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 2, 2011)

well, I've done about 1,500 words so far, so catching up! yay! 

Gonna have to change my pictures back from the halloween one though, that's a bit of a pain. It won't take long. Shoulda changed the picture here. I might for a while, just for fun. *sigh* 
effort of things.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunny said:


> And Foxee... I'm really making an effort to avoid backspacing. ;0)


Keep up the good work!  Here's what I use to make sure I don't spend too much time agonizing: Write or Die

3707 words so far today with a goal of ending the day with 5,000. Can I do it? Sure!...maybe.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Keep up the good work!  Here's what I use to make sure I don't spend too much time agonizing: Write or Die
> 
> 3707 words so far today with a goal of ending the day with 5,000. Can I do it? Sure!...maybe.



Wow, Foxee... You're a speed demon. I'm a little jealous. ;0) 

I hate writing something and thinking, _shit that sounds stupid. Who on earth does that? What type of a self-respecting Genie can't make that happen? _lol... 

I've got 958 words so far today, but I'm determined I will get 1,600 before I go to sleep! It would help if I didn't wander over to my facebook page to see what was going on with everyone... You know status updates are, oh, so important. ha ha.


----------



## moderan (Nov 2, 2011)

It's 5 pm. I have 4277 words done since noon. Two full chapters of Fallen Earring, waiting for edit. Went on Facebook briefly because I had messages concerning doing some additional writing (offers to do guest blogposts and a query about writing for a well-known humor blog).
I'm hoping to get my main musical project done tonight but finishing it involves voice recording so I'll have to see how quiet I can get things to be. If not, I'm going to work on my new website as the webhost transfer has finally taken place.
That makes my two-day total 5280. In 2009, I did something like 225k during November, but I had less to do then than I do now.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2011)

Managed 5,037 for the day and I'm outta want-to. Yes, I could do more but I'd really rather have my reward and watch a bit of Fringe!


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to catch up with fringe.

Haven't gotten anymore done. I'm insanely tired and sore so I'm watching doctor who in consolation. 

I'm hoping tomorrow may prove to be more productive.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2011)

I managed 1802 words today, which I'd say is a pretty mean feat, since I'm at my boyfriend's house and he keeps nagging me to pay attention to him.  :lol:  That brings my total up to 3535 so far, so I'm slightly ahead of schedule, but I don't have as much of a space cushion as I would like.  Oh well.  We're chugging right along here.

I guess I should go acknowledge my man's existence now.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> I have to catch up with fringe.


yeap, I'm watching it on DVD. Pretty much the only way I watch anything.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't blame you. We have the recording function dealy on the television and with msot shows we end up having 3 or so episodes recorded and we watch them at once. Unless it's something we really want to see, like Doctor Who, cos my family are nerds, then we'll watch it as soon as we are all there.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have any way to watch normal television. Instead I get everything on Netflix so I'm always at least a season behind whatever's currently airing. Doesn't bother me, though.  (And I think Fringe is actually getting creepier)


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2011)

1762 words today. My goal was 1600 so I passed it by a smidge. *High five*... Oh, no one's there! Oh, well... I'll high five myself. ;0)

What a strange experience this is. Oh, so much pressure! Sitting and staring at my feet, wondering why my brain quit working did benefit me a little. I took a break and gave myself an awesome pedicure. Sure, sandal weather is over and no one will see my shiny red toe-nails, but when I look at them, I'll remember my victory today! Whoo hoo. Small, but still nice.

Here's to a bigger day tomorrow. 2000 will be my goal, we'll see if I burn out on the 3rd day or not!


----------



## Squalid Glass (Nov 3, 2011)

Stopping today at 3400. Really proud of myself for the progress!


----------



## moderan (Nov 3, 2011)

Never could get into Fringe. It seemed too contrived and designed to woo X-Files fans. It's probably better now but I don't think I'll go there. Never saw a minute of Lost either. Did another 1200 or so words since I couldn't get any recording done (we have birds and telephones). Made myself stop in mid-chapter because things were going in a nonconsequential direction and the third chapter was turning into a travelogue. Might scrap that 1200 and start again tomorrow, when D is at work and I have the place to myself.
Three cheers for everyone who's participating!


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 3, 2011)

Day Two is done and I'm at 3,005.

I thrust ahead this time with minimal editing and it shows. Lol. My prose in some sections is garbage, but the story is taking an interesting turn that I hadn't expected, and I'm just going to roll with it. I need to keep telling myself that I can clean up the prose after it's all finished.

Tomorrow's writing will be interesting, as I'll be facing a decision on whether or not to try to steer things back towards my original outline, or just let my characters wander into the great unknown.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 3, 2011)

I didn't like fringe at first, Olivia was just too wooden or dry or something but it does get better. Never watched the X-files, too young!
Can't wait till netflix comes here, it's supposed to in a few months. 
Will have to do a large amount today, because I still only have around 1500 done and won't be at home much if at all tomorrow


----------



## Foxee (Nov 3, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> I didn't like fringe at first, Olivia was just too wooden or dry or something but it does get better.


You're absolutely right. I didn't either. I watched the first episode with my arms crossed going, "Nah, i don't think I like this" then I watched the next one sitting down saying, "Okay, I like it but I don't like her," and now I'm totally into it. I do think the series got better as they got going. Walter is awesome.

6144 words so far today and shooting for 7500 by the end of the day.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 3, 2011)

I love walter! One of my all time favourite characters.


----------



## SamEmilyK (Nov 3, 2011)

*Oddly enough...*

I was so excited for weeks for Nano to start! I was going to finish it this time, I was going to attend the Seattle write-ins, and I was going to vlog! So far, I'm on track, I hope to go to the write-in today, and I am still too shy to vlog. D; But I'm still super excited about this year. After not finishing last year--I stopped at 5000 words or so I think--I think I can do it this time. I even have people _reminding_ me to write 1667 words every day. ♥


----------



## moderan (Nov 3, 2011)

Foxee is gonna be done tomorrow, it looks like. It's weird for me to have a stalking-horse. Usually I'm way out in front. I'm gonna kill the last 1200 words and start that chapter anew. I don't care much if it adheres to my sketchy excuse for an outline, but I need them to be interested in what they're doing. Am very much afraid that nano is becoming old hat for me. If I can't kindle some sense of urgency by imposing that deadline, will have to find another way.
Everyone is doing well so far


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got 648 words so far. This is not going so great today. I've strapped myself to my laptop and everything. I'm sitting here like a child put to detention. I'm just staring off into space, getting nothing done. I'm trying to think of what's going to happen next, but my brain just sings, "meow, meow, meow, meow!" My mind is clearly fried for now. I think I need to go and clean. Cleaning always relieves my stress. I'll have 1,450 words to do tonight after work. Yah, that sounds feasible!!! Ahhhhhhh. :05.18-flustered:


----------



## Foxee (Nov 3, 2011)

moderan said:


> Am very much afraid that nano is becoming old hat for me. If I can't kindle some sense of urgency by imposing that deadline, will have to find another way.


We could try electroshock therapy. *Holds up sparking leads invitingly*

I'm banking words as quick as I can because in November I have: 


a women's retreat
several days off from school for my kids
a parent-teacher conference
a newsletter that needs to be done halfway through the month rather than at the end as usual
Christmas coming up so I should be making gifts
Thanksgiving holiday complete with approximately 100 family visits
 
Just shoot me.


----------



## moderan (Nov 3, 2011)

That would confer a sense of urgency, wouldn't it? I think my issue is that I'm convalescing and I'm more interested in that than anything else. Granted that's the right way to go about things but I expect lots from myself. Put those leads away. Bettie Bunny loves EST and will chew up electric cords just to get that little frisson. Me, not so much.
I've ended up with a new 1500+ and a headache. Ibuprofen and a nap beckon. I need new glasses-the curvature on these is wrong and they make things fuzzy unless I'm at the precise right distance and angle. My insurance doesn't cover specs, though, so I'll have to save up to visit Lenscrafters or some other reputable lensmaker.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Nov 3, 2011)

Been looking forward to having a go at this. So far, I'm a couple days behind schedule, or in other words, I've spent three days getting one day's work done  I'm held hostage in school for a free morning tomorrow, so with any luck I'll get back on track to getting my precious 50,000 words. Or I might just use the morning to do something pointless, like study or revision.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 3, 2011)

Argh, I was struggling with a headache like that a few days ago. It's frustrating, especially when you know what's causing it and you can't do much about it.

You're doing great in spite of these challenges, Mod! Your progress is what has been spurring me on, honestly.


----------



## moderan (Nov 3, 2011)

Ahhh, thanks, Foxee, but srsly. I just want to do something that I can finish and make tidy. My medical challenges, well, they're challenges, but I'm still alive. That's the important bit. The rose garden is outside (really it is).





On the plus side...I'm deliriously happy with the progress-so-far of the novel/collection/lashed-together bit of madness.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 3, 2011)

wrote just under 3,000 words today, about 1,500 behind, but I'm going to be busy tomorrow and probably the weekend. Started something else and will see how that goes. Still, happy I got somethign done!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2011)

I managed 1700 and some words today to put me over the 5k mark.  Ten percent done--wooo!

And by the way, ProcrastinationStation... your avatar scares the crap outta me.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing typed today, I'm still at 3,005. I'm having Plot issues and it's back to Outlining for me until I can resolve them. :\


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 4, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> And by the way, ProcrastinationStation... your avatar scares the crap outta me.



It's from last halloween, I also had a fake bite wound on my arm (including swollen looking veins to make it look like the infection spread from the bite) that was apparently very realistic. 
Some random person shouted out "Jesus christ!" and pointed at it. 
I was strangely pleased.


----------



## Keridwen (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my first NaNo, and I only remembered/decided to do it on the night of the first! At the time I didn't think it was too late, but I haven't written anything yet, still working on outline.

I wonder if I can catch up?


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 4, 2011)

Sigh- 'proper' writing work and additional freelancing has eaten into NaNo time as I feared it would. 

Hovering around the 3 000 word mark still and desperately need to catch up- hoping this weekend, which I have had to fight clients tooth and nail for, will prove productive. That and the half bottle of vodka in the freezer...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2011)

170 words this afternoon. It's so pathetic I shouldn't even waste the space on this thread writing it in. I just thought if I embarrass myself enough, maybe it will push me that much more to get in a good number later tonight. I didn't get any writing done last night either. *sigh*

I've got one little hurdle to get over, and then I think I'll be good... I think... I hope!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 4, 2011)

Keep at it, Sunny! Remember, Write or Die is always there if you need it.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 4, 2011)

I have just under 7,000 words now, wrote about 2000 or so today. Want to do more, but really tired, up early for X-rays, had 3 hours sleep and I've to go out soon. I would cancel but I cancelled the last two times. >.< Good news though, weekend plans cancelled so I get to lie in and spend tomorrow writing.


----------



## moderan (Nov 4, 2011)

I made it to 10,000 early this afternoon and am done for the day. That's 2500/day, which is just fine for me. Now I have to houseclean as one of my sweetie's blogfriend knitter critters is coming in tomorrow and she has to work today.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 4, 2011)

ARgh! I've been running ahead of my expected daily word count and now I'm heading right toward a big brick wall. I have to go away tonight and most of tomorrow. I'm going to steal my daughter's school netbook, though, and try to hide out and write. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2011)

Luck, Foxee!!

I've written about 1000 words so far today, but I'm done until later because I'm finally going to scratch the Chinese food itch in about an hour.  Can't wait.  Then I'll come home and try to shoot for another 1000 words.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, so I haven't been doing as good as I thought I would be at this point. But I managed 1500 words tonight. That was quite an accomplishment seeing as I'm supposed to be spending time with my girlfriends. They've put together a girls weekend just for me, and here I sit writing my story, trying to catch up on some of my word count. 

And thanks Foxee... I do remember what you said.. I tell myself your advice each time I think about putting it off. ;0)


----------



## Foxee (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had my first zero day today due to the Thing that I had to attend. It was frustrating in a way because I really thought I'd have time to go hide and write but they made sure we were busy for every minute that I was there. It was a weird mixture of relaxing and maddening.

In any case, no words today. None. Nada.

Shoot.


----------



## moderan (Nov 6, 2011)

Me too. A whole day worth of fail. I'll probably be up all night but I dunno if I'm feelin' doing anything constructive. On the plus side, had massive fabulous Mexican dinner at La Parilla Suiza with a crafter friend of my wife's (and my wife).


----------



## alanmt (Nov 6, 2011)

Made up a little ground today.  Hope for more tomorrow!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 6, 2011)

moderan said:


> Me too. A whole day worth of fail. I'll probably be up all night but I dunno if I'm feelin' doing anything constructive. On the plus side, had massive fabulous Mexican dinner at La Parilla Suiza with a crafter friend of my wife's (and my wife).


There is a lot to be said for a massive fabulous Mexican dinner, I might just accept a day with no words for that. Glad you let your wife tag along.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't do anything yesterday, was out with freinds on friday night so saturday was spent lazing aroud, then went and half played poker with freinds that night. I learned how to play old maid though so I did someting productive!
I'm hoping to catch up today.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm really quite proud of myself for squeezing out 1949 words today, considering that I spent about three hours running errands, and then a further three hours raking an acre of leaves.  Not to mention tidying up inside, dealing with a dog that needs to go out every hour (because she has a UTI), and people texting me nonstop (about stupid crap).  Yes, quite proud of myself indeed.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 6, 2011)

Nicely done, Tia!

I'm still stuck at 3K.. Can't get over my plot issues, so I'm stuck after writing myself into a corner :\ Hopefully I'll have figured out the solution to the puzzle soon. I won't give up on it!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't give up!  In fact, if it were me, I'd say the hell with the issues and just keep on writing.  You might stumble onto something you didn't know you had.  (Then again, you might have to scrap the whole thing, but at least you wouldn't be stuck!)


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 6, 2011)

That's kind of my issue.. I've written myself into a dead end.. And my only options are to scrap it all and start somewhere else (and hope I can work those 3k words in somewhere else).. or, come up with some way to transition back into the story without it seeming contrived.

I might just plow ahead, like you said, and worry about the logical issues later. I already know the rest of the story, I'm just hooked on this one transition point in the beginning.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 7, 2011)

When I run into a snag, I just fast forward and start on a different chapter. I operate under the mindset that if I can't, or don't feel like, continuing from where I am at the moment, I start writing something from elsewhere in the story,making it up as necessary, to provide a change of pace. Only six days in, and I already have three different temporalities that I jump from one to the other to work on as the mood hits me.


----------



## moderan (Nov 7, 2011)

Football fail, and my team didn't even play. I got so engrossed in the tv that I hadn't yet done a damn thing about anything when the wife called and said they were slow at work and she was leaving early.
Right after that call, the phone started ringing with people wanting to chat about mundanities, and then there was the making and consuming of dinner. I'm gonna try and do a few words tonight, since I'm undergoing the usual sleep/fail.


Foxee said:


> There is a lot to be said for a massive fabulous  Mexican dinner, I might just accept a day with no words for that. Glad  you let your wife tag along.


I was in the hospital when her friend had last visited (she lives near Phx), and she made a special trip down just to meet me and to see our furkids again.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a great approach, Alan.

And Mod, don't you know? TV is Etch-A-Sketch for the brain. You turn it on and it's shakeshakeshake, blank goes your mind.

Well, I only wrote about 140 words today. But, I figured out the transition that was giving me problems, so tomorrow, when I'm feeling fresh, I will be ready to crash ahead with enthusiastic vigor!

Hooray for persistance! (And the encouragement of fellow writers, as well!)


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 7, 2011)

Way to go, Kyle!    I'm off to go squeeze in my last 1000 words for the day.


----------



## jplayne (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow!  I respect all of you for trying to write a novel in one month.  I just completed my first novel and it took me nine months to complete it.  Good luck, I am looking forward to reading some excerpts.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 8, 2011)

After two days of zero words each I'm finding it really difficult to get back into writing this. Before I knew that the story was all there somewhere in my brain, just waiting to spill out. Now I'm feeling more like last year...all uphill slog and 'why do I have to sit and write through this scene?'

Hopefully tomorrow will be better. My kindergartener will be home from school tomorrow, though, so not really sure how much time I'll have to sit and write.


----------



## moderan (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, Kyle, I know, but football is football. I can catch up on nano during the week, I had another day of total nano fail today. Didn't even try. May do some words later, may not. Tuesday is a good writing day as Wednesday and Thursday are due to be busy. I'll churn out some copy to make things look nice, and edit the first section-I'm hoping to get some excerpts up on my blog this weekend.
Foxee...I'm with you in the sisyphus zone. Why should you have all the fun?


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 8, 2011)

I need to do about 5,000 words today to catch up. Hopefully I'll get it done, even 3 thousand today and tomorrow would be making some headway. Don't really know why I havn't done much, I don't have anything stopping me, I suppose it's just procrastination more than anything else. It's not like I don't want to do it, it's just there are so many other things to be doing.


----------



## moderan (Nov 8, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> I need to do about 5,000 words today to catch up. Hopefully I'll get it done, even 3 thousand today and tomorrow would be making some headway. Don't really know why I haven't done much, I don't have anything stopping me, I suppose it's just procrastination more than anything else. It's not like I don't want to do it, it's just there are so many other things to be doing.


This.
Never had a problem with it before. I did some outlining and a little bit of editing, didn't get around to writing anything consequential-i.e., a scene here and there, sorta distractedly though I'm really not doing anything in particular at 4:30 in the morning. The problem is that I can't make any noise because I'll wake people up. So I'm all inhibited from the git-go, wanting to do other things that I can't. No guitar-playing, etc.
The last two nights I ended up blogging about "fail" and the "post-fail fail" because I thought I had to write something and that was the best I could come up with...wait for it...
fail.
Yes, completely.
I suppose this is what writer's block really is. I feel like I'm squeezing peanuts out of an eyedropper just getting anything fictional out onto the page.
The plus is that my mc this time around has a bit of marty sue in him, and a good deal of his history is slaunchwise versions of my own. But I have another six thousand or so words before I get to one of those parts where I can do more smooth sailing. (Hmm, I like that last sequence, says the inner editor, doing the copy and paste thing....)
Yeah. Into the bargain, my inner editor fixed _your _typo. Go figure.


----------



## seyelint (Nov 8, 2011)

Last year I pounded out 2k plus a day, but this year I am not so worried about 'winning' and instead write every day, but don't put a limit on either side. In the end I will have a bouquet of words to arrange. 

Good writing to everyone who participates. You are winners regardless of that end total.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 8, 2011)

Tomorrow (or today, actually, it's 2am here right now) I will be experimenting with movie soundtracks as inspirational background music. I'm using the soundtracks from Apocalypto (James Horner) and The Last Samurai (Hanz Zimmer), to start with, to see how things go.

I'm at 3355. Lol. I have some spare time tomorrow, though, so I will have no excuse for not getting my total to at least 7k. Onward!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 8, 2011)

moderan said:


> I feel like I'm squeezing peanuts out of an eyedropper just getting anything fictional out onto the page.


This.

Now add whiny kindergartener with an overactive 'mom?' alarm and a day off school plus a 2 y/o who needs attention (and diapers).

Fun times.


----------



## moderan (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't have either of those...insomnia is my enemy.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll post here what I posted on Facebook a little bit ago:  I'm in  serious need of a pep talk.  And not that kind that was in our Nano  inboxes today about giving your character a bad habit or whatnot.  I  managed a satisfactory amount of words today, but I did all I could to put  off writing until the very last minute.  What happened to the excitement  of week one?  Week two sucks.


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 9, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> Week two sucks.



I concur. I'm trying to stay motivated, but seeing how far behind I am makes me want to drown my woes in ice cream. I'm trying to think positively though- even if things go pear-shaped from here on out, I'll still have more done that I would have done otherwise... that's good isn't it? Or is it as pathetic as it sounds?

P.S. 

I think the most depressing thing is that my meager performance has been paid for with extremely poor writing... not looking forward to showing this to anyone else for a while.


----------



## moderan (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a grand total now of 11,083. That isn't so bad...and I'm bizzy creating a wp blogsite for the novel, hoping that I can get more work out of myself by editing and then actually posting what I've done. *rolls eyes at self* at least it gives me something to do that's related to the stupid thing.
Yeah, week two leaves a lot to be desired this year. It'll get better.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 9, 2011)

One of my NaNo friends mailed me and said, "I have a serious case of the week twos." Yep, week two is rugged enough to have a rep all of its own, that's where the goal is all of a sudden a lot farther away than it seemed when you dove into NaNo and just as suddenly your characters and plot are going weird directions or not going at all. 

It's like a zombie apocalypse but without the excitement.

I sailed through week one and then have been completely smashed for time on week two. My husband's 'pep talk' to me last night was, "Look, if this is the way you're going to be stressing out all month then, no, I don't want you to do NaNo." He does, however, want me to write the book (supposedly, he may just be trying to keep me from climbing into the tub and opening a vein). Overall, I've decided to just keep writing at whatever pace I can and put up those numbers. If they don't get me to 50,000 words by the end of the month then they don't. I'm not lacking focus or even the drive to write my novel, I'm interrupted so often and so persistently that it's a wonder I am getting this post put up. (I've been interrupted no less than six times)

For those of us who are competitive and driven it's really hard to let go of a goal. I'm still struggling with it. Thing is, I'd rather end up with a novel than 50,000 on time but have it be something I can't bear to go back and look at again. Plus, my family doesn't care as much about the finish line as they do about my sanity.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 9, 2011)

moderan said:


> hoping that I can get more work out of myself by editing and then actually posting what I've done.


I'm doing something similar, my NaNo started as a short story on the blog that I wanted to continue so I decided to scrap my original idea of trying to complete what I'm working on because that just wasn't working. So every friday I'm gonna post part of it and see where it leads. 

Ugh. Started a youtube channel too, I think I'm a glutton for punishment. I have the blog to post 3 times a week (the Nano posting helps take some pressure off there), Nano, two essays coming up (2,500 word and 2,000 word), an assignment (find 20 sources for up coming essay) and two more essays (3,000 words each) at the begining of december and now youtube (which is only once a week at least.)


Fun.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 9, 2011)

PS, you're an ambitious dude. Sleep is for the weak, soldier on!

(I'm gonna be weak and embrace my pillow when I can)


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 9, 2011)

That's what I figure, I can sleep when I'm dead, or rich. Hopefully the latter will come first  
Then I can hire other people to sleep for me. It's fool proof! 

...wait what?


----------



## moderan (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol. I have a youtube channel with exactly one video on it. I keep intending to make more but other stuff gets in the way. I notice others have that issue too. Don't have any more words on the novel. I wrote some but they were all about fail, so apparently I haven't gotten all of the fail out of my system and need to dwell there for a time. Gak!
I smell a short story idea in there, maybe something for the Smelly Shorts thread. Need to get distracted from the whole concept of fail. I think I'll propose to D that we go out for lunch. Greek sounds good.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 9, 2011)

Does that mean they won't be here filling our elevators with their musakal chants for female football fans - Oh good.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 9, 2011)

I got a lot of feedback on Facebook that said something along the lines of "Quit bitching and go write."  So I did that today.  Hot damn.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 10, 2011)

I am a bit behind, but enjoyed writing tonight.  My synopsis may not be accurate since I am already more than 20% complete and the destroyed city that is the basis for my plot hasn't actually been destroyed yet.  Plus I probably need more magic and less dead bodies.


----------



## moderan (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the less magic, more dead things idea, as long as you still have plenty of things to kill when you get around to destroying the city and upping the magic quotient.
Hooray...I wrote some stuff today. Got about halfway to the next sail-through section. And the gyros plate was tremendous.


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 10, 2011)

So, I was looking around the internet, doing research and not procrastinating or getting distracted in any way at all, when I stumbled on this: 

NaNoWriMo Writing Tips!

I can't believe I'm finally part of a group being parodied on Something Awful! Right on!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 10, 2011)

Gyros might make writing easier.

Alan, if you still have a city to destroy then you still have plenty to write about!

I had a nice round of brainstorming with my webmaster/writer buddy about the tech in The Mercy Switch and even with that I turned in a reasonable effort yesterday. I'm still trailing but I'm in the game at least and enjoying what I'm writing. I'm also really interested in the other novels that friends are writing, there are some really great ideas happening!

The next four days are going to be rugged. Kids are off school which means I'll be refereeing a lot and dealing with endless requests/demands. I'll just do what I can.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 10, 2011)

Baba- I got bored and just skipped to the cartoons :-/

Foxee - Duct tape and TV are you're friends. Just let the up once every few hours to pee. then all you need to do is install a giant water bottle and leave some food out that they can reach and bam, hours of silence! (Don't forget the sound proofing on the room though, otherwise you'll never hear the end of it until you let them out)
oooh, or sucker a friend in to baby sit them, or dump them off at other houses for a "play date" look! they're having so much fun! Oh, I gotta dash, something important is happening, bye! then chuck the child at them and head for the border! (I mean the border between not writing and writing, not the mexican one)

I just have to do the video for youtube for today, then after that I'm free for two days, I'm hoping to catch up tonight and tomorrow, Saturday is a lost cause, going to london for the day (My birthday present from my sister, we're going to the Doctor Who Experience cos we're nerds) really looking forward to it on one level while another says NO! stay and write! 

though I am reassured by the fact that if I did stay, I probably wouldn't write at all.


----------



## moderan (Nov 10, 2011)

Got to a little over 14k and my brain has stalled. I'm in the middle of that thicket of dense informationpak and have to get through it before getting to the more-easily-navigable sections.
I came up with a metafiction frame that has hurdled a couple of obstacles for me-my mc is now a blogger, and I can do the novel in easy-to-swallow pieces, cutting up a couple of sections and moving a piece or two around. That meant ditching a heap of the exposition and setting the narrative center at today. I'm not looking for a piecemeal approach, but rather a framework not unlike that of Dos Passos' USA or Brunner's Stand On Zanzibar/The Sheep Look Up.
When I stopped writing for the night I worked on the novel's home. That's starting to come out nice too, and I have a couple of ideas about quasi-Hendrix tunes to add to it for added verisimilitude. If I get real ambitious, or take a really protracted view of things, I could do the music described in the story (those pieces that don't already exist, that is).
The drop-ins, and researching those (always ongoing) is a kick. So much of the telling of this story is Gibsonian, establishing context through branding, and the subtle (and some not-so) caste structures that exist, marked by possessions, are a nice subtext. There's a whole 'nother story told by the differences between people, places, artifacts, in that world and ours, and that story won't come to fruition for a mighty long time still, in novel-time.
I think Foxee'd be better off heading for the Canadian border. I'ma head for Mexico.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't write much yet today on my novel. Instead I wrote a Blog post about Surviving NaNoWriMo. Check it out to procrastinate and enjoy the irony! There might even be an idea or two that could help and, besides, if you don't like the post you can remember it was free. Either way, leave me a comment on the blog if you have some advice to add, I'd like to have it.

Edit: Yep, I'd head for the Canadian border though there probably isn't enough Mexican food there. This makes me sad.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know why, but whenever I hear the phrase, go for the border I always think of Mexico, same with jokes about fleeing the country. I live in Ireland, Closest border here is the border to Northern Ireland (Unless I want to get a ferry to England) I still think of Mexico if someone says run for the border.
Damn Americanisation of television.

Videos almost done so that's something anyway, just have to wait for it to convert, then get the go ahead from the higher ups and I'm done! 

I ran into a block when I realised I don't speak to drug dealers often enough to learn how they speak when making deals on street corners. I'm gonna have to assume they speak like regular people. I'm like a 90 year old when it comes to slang.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> I ran into a block when I realised I don't speak to drug dealers often enough to learn how they speak when making deals on street corners. I'm gonna have to assume they speak like regular people. I'm like a 90 year old when it comes to slang.


Haha, this is going to be totally off topic, but your post just reminded me of something.  Having never been privy to a drug deal on a street corner, I wouldn't know how it goes either, but I can give you an example of a failed drug deal via telephone.

A guy I work with bought a weed brownie from this other guy I know.  A couple months later, the guy I work with asked me to text the other guy to see if he had any weed to sell.  But you can't use words like 'marijuana' and 'weed' in text messages.  Probably one of the best creative writing exercises I've ever done was figure out what to say in that damned message.

I settled on:  "Hey, you remember that dude from work that came to your bake sale?  He wants to know if you have any extra ingredients."

The reply was:  "No good.  Walmart stopped carrying them."


----------



## moderan (Nov 10, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> I ran into a block when I realised I don't speak to drug dealers often enough to learn how they speak when making deals on street corners. I'm gonna have to assume they speak like regular people. I'm like a 90 year old when it comes to slang.


It depends on the drug, and what part of the world you're telling the story in. Most deals aren't made on street corners. Either way, I can probably help via pm if you need it.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't really mention locations in stories, actually, that gave me a good idea. Might have it that it was a meeting point to go somewhere else or something along those lines.
It's not a major scene and the girl doing it is terrified so might be easy enough once I start it cos she just wants to get it over with so there'd be no real long convo.

Thanks for the offer though, might take you up on it at some stage!


----------



## moderan (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure. The weed of crime bears bitter fruit, and some of it grows in the parking lot and gangway here.
By which I mean to say that I live in the city and crime's all around.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 11, 2011)

Week two is still tearing me a new one.  I have to literally force myself just to open the file, let alone write more.  But on the bright side (sorta), I have to go for jury duty next week, so I imagine I'll get a lot done in the down time (provided I don't manage to get out of it after the first day and the voir dire).


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 12, 2011)

Still falling behind.  Only managed about 300 words today.


----------



## moderan (Nov 12, 2011)

I ended up close to 3000. That's four complete short stories, advancing the plot beyond the dialogue zone.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 12, 2011)

I take it back.  I told myself I wasn't allowed to sleep until I managed to write at least 1000 words.  Then 1000 became 1600.  So I wrote 1655, and now I'm going to bed because I have to get up in five hours.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I take it back. I told myself I wasn't allowed to sleep until I managed to write at least 1000 words. Then 1000 became 1600. So I wrote 1655, and now I'm going to bed because I have to get up in five hours.



WOW! That is awesome! I wish I had that kind of dedication. I haven't written a single word since last week. I hope to catch up some day soon... but each day that passes without a word, is ... well... it sucks out any ambition I did have. 

I'll just blame it on the shit that is my life right now. I'm surprised I'm even able to get my butt out of bed and to work every morning. I guess I can't be too hard on myself with putting this book off a little. 

Anyway, good job... I hope you keep hitting your goals. :0)


----------



## Foxee (Nov 12, 2011)

Heh, just as soon as I got caught up (yesterday) then I have a day where I'm not getting a single word written. Hopefully that will change but when I have a full house I seldom have my brain to myself. My family insists on keeping things in there and taking things out that aren't even theirs.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 13, 2011)

Ugh. Well London was pretty awesome but totally wrecked today. Basically wandered around London all day which was really really fun, but really wrecking. So tired today and my leg/knee is sore. PLUS I forgot to take my meds yesterday morning and spent the ENTIRE day worrying about any slight twinges of pain. Then freaked a little because I tried some new food, not even close to a good idea if I missed meds >.<

Didn't write anything at all today, spent it being tired and hobbling around, hoping to catch up tomorrow. Only concern now is that I had a really great idea (not related to writing even remotely) like life changing idea regarding college and have to go in to talk to one of the student council heads about it. If its possible it might end up taking up a lot of my time to the point where I might have to significantly cut down on writing. I'm half expecting a are you retarded? stance because it is such an insanely crazy idea but if it is even remotely possible it will be awesome and I'm super, super excited about it. I even worked out logistics. Can't really say what it is at the moment, if I'm shot down I'll elaborate, if not I'll elaborate at a later stage. 

Sorry for the crypticness I just really wanted to share some of my excited energy!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 13, 2011)

Well whatever it is, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn. They already had that idea. Basically it was about college fees and my suggestion was to bring something similar to a class action suit against the government for promising they wouldn't raise fees (and signing documents saying the same) and now they are saying they will need to raise college fees. The students union are already preparing to do what I was going to suggest.

I guess I have the consolation that it took me a few moments to have the idea verses their few months. I generally stay away from politics because it really annoys me, to the point where I get agitated because the answers are so simple and painfully obvious and there are loads they could be doing to save money and various other things they could impliment that would save money in the long run but they won't even consider it.

Like a finger print scan for the dole collection. Simple and no one can falsely claim it. easy enough to implement too right? nope. It wont be done because it infringes on freedom and big databases blah blah. how to solve this? easy! Fingerprints are connected to a randomly generated number that is given to you on a card. you swipe the card and it matches your fingerprint, great! there you go, there is your money. Fingerprints are not connected to names, only the card. you give the name to the person behind the desk and show them ID (as usual) then you scan the card and if the fingerprint in the cards file matches then you get your money. No need to the two systems to cross over so your name will never be attached with it, only a random number. so if the database was leaked all they would get is a bunch of fingerprints they cannot link to anyone. 

Speaking of which, so what if your fingerprint is released? they can't do anything with it?

Sorry. Rant over. I'm overly tired and such because of two hour phone calls that happen at 2.30 am.


----------



## moderan (Nov 14, 2011)

Nanofail. I spent much of the day watching football, and the rest trying to sleep. I still have massive sleepfail *knuckles eyes* Was up all night, but that turned out to be a blessing in disguise because I got into the creative zone sideways while listening to some Wolfgang M, wrote, performed, recorded, mixed, and mastered a new piece of music. Tomorrow night I'm going to see if I can't invoke that ghost and make up some nanoground. I'm still around 18k, which leaves me around two days behind schedule.
PS...remember that lawmaking isn't about the legislation, it's about what you can pass through the system with the least amount of alterations and lard.


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 14, 2011)

My story is growing (although not quickly enough thanks to my mega-naps this weekend). And more and more I'm starting to see it as my child. Right now I feel as though we are going through that uncomfortable adolescent stage-  it's nowhere as sweet or as funny or as clever as I thought it was when it was a newborn and it's just doing it's own thing, keeping to its own hours and generally disrespecting me. 

I'm seriously hoping this is just a phase that it will grow out of.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't make nearly as much progress as I hoped on writing this weekend. I made some progress though, and didn't lose more ground. Everyone in house has cold. I did get a fair amount of painting done.

faeries are seeming more lame. Am jumping ahead to humans. My hero is finally going to make an appearance. And his first appearance will be wishing death on a nice old lady. yay!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright. So I only need to type 2,589 words/day to reach the goal. Pfffft. That'll happen when pigs fly. I still haven't typed anything. I think about typing stuff sometimes. I think with the way I'm feeling in my life, I"d likely just kill everyone anyway. I'm hoping in the next week, things will start to look up and I'll start to feel like writing again. Kudos to you who are still writing and getting it done. ;0)


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 14, 2011)

moderan said:


> PS...remember that lawmaking isn't about the legislation, it's about what you can pass through the system with the least amount of alterations and lard.



One of the parts of the idea was to drag it out as long as possible so the government has to spend money defending it & it makes them look incompetent, worked out that by getting 10 euro from each 3rd level student it would raise well over a million to put towards bringing it to courts & lawyers would be cheap enough because law proffessors/alumni of college. But yes the minister did sign something basically saying no we won't raise fees and now they are saying they may have to so there are grounds for it in law and the student union of the country already have their legal team on it. 

wrote a thousand words today, I'm insanely tired and keep getting cramps >.<


----------



## Foxee (Nov 14, 2011)

Argh, really losing heart. Two days of no writing at all after I just caught up and today hasn't been good timewise at all. Add a headache on top of that and I'm having difficulty caring all that much.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 15, 2011)

Well boys and girls, today's the fifteenth, so you know what that means?  It's half over.  Or to put it a little more optimistically, it's all downhill from here.  Week two is over and done with, so I say let's perk the hell up and coast the rest of the way to 50,000.

I'm fortunate (or perhaps unfortunate) enough to have to spend this week at the court house for jury duty, and while the process is rigorously boring, I managed to write a little over 1,000 words during all the downtime today.

Come on, folks!  Let's Git R Done!


----------



## alanmt (Nov 16, 2011)

I am there with you foxee.  Very bad cold today, stayed home from work, but my little one was also very sick and needed constant care and loving.


----------



## fantasyfeather (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got a little over 350 two days ago. Still not finished but I've been pretty busy with other stuff too.


----------



## moderan (Nov 16, 2011)

Haven'r had any progress in a couple of days. Was down with stomach ailment and could hardly focus, let alone write. Gonna try to catch up with everything over the next two days.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds pretty grim in NaNo Land but let's keep hammering, folks. I got some sleep last night and managed to start the day off with a bit over 600 words and then brought that up to over 1,200 for today so far. Unfortunately my stats page has decided that I've only written 661 words today which is insane. At least it has my total right.

As for it being half over, well, I'm not halfway yet which kinda stinks but I did manage to break the malaise from yesterday and get my story moving again by having the murderer strike again. Hey, nothing like raising the body count, right?


----------



## moderan (Nov 16, 2011)

You slept? How did you arrange that? And can I get a volume discount?
Did 1200 or so today before I had to take time out for RL.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd happily give you a discount if I could! I had to give up my evening and get ready for bed before getting the kids ready for bed. Then when I went up there to tuck them in I just tucked me in, too.

Hopefully I'll get a few more words down here in a few mins. I've been doing mostly housework today. whee. Wish it seemed like I actually got something accomplished.


----------



## chongjasmine (Nov 20, 2011)

I just started joining yesterday, and I am aiming to hit at least 20k by the end of November. I am targeting myself to write at least 2000 words a day.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 20, 2011)

Weekend plus a newsletter that I have to do every month has completely thrown me out of nano again. I'm really don't see me getting across the finish line with all 50,000 words this year. 

Oh well.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been a huge Nano failure the last few days because I decided I could have a social life one night, and spent the following day recovering from that--and there wasn't even alcohol involved!  Need to squeeze in at least 3300 words today to catch up.  Here's hoping...


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the first day off I've had in several weeks, and by that I mean no jury duty, no major household chores, and no boyfriend to interrupt.  I scrawled out 4100 words (possibly a personal best for me) and now I'm back on track.  Woot.


----------



## moderan (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Weekend plus a newsletter that I have to do every month has completely thrown me out of nano again. I'm really don't see me getting across the finish line with all 50,000 words this year.
> 
> Oh well.


I don't think I'm going to make it either. Have 27k left to do in a week and a half with three days of cookery looming.



Tiamat10 said:


> This is the first day off I've had in several weeks, and by that I mean no jury duty, no major household chores, and no boyfriend to interrupt.  I scrawled out 4100 words (possibly a personal best for me) and now I'm back on track.  Woot.


Nice. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 25, 2011)

Was pretty wiped out by a mild flare up. Havn't really done anything the last while, didn't have the energy. Anything that wasn't necessary was just pushed aside and that included Nano. Still got about 10,000 words done, not including the short stories that I wrote for the blog. 

Just so tired >.< couldn't go to college most days. It sounds so ridiculous saying I am just too tired but it goes beyond that, getting up and getting dressed and going downstairs leaves me wrecked for hours. Ugh. 
Plus side? I now know I can't eat red onions so ...yay?


----------



## moderan (Nov 25, 2011)

It happens. My illness earlier this year has everything to do with why I won't finish. I do have some terrific copy and will finish eventually. Just not now. Best of luck to those of you who are still on it.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 28, 2011)

moderan said:


> I do have some terrific copy and will finish eventually.


Nano's over for me. The Thanksgiving holiday was the end to any hope I might still have had. Still, like you, Mod, I like the way my novel's going and I intend to plug away even if it's just 500 words a day till it's done. Then I want to spend the time and edit and revise till I think it's well told. Then I wonder if it'll get anywhere other than my hard drive.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 28, 2011)

I just validated my novel.  After three attempts, I finally won a Nano.  When I thought about all the people I'd deliberately ignored this month in order to find the time to write, I told myself I was finishing if it killed me.  Fortunately I finished and I'm still alive.  

This beast is going to need a massive overhaul whenever I get around to editing it though.  I did a rather commendable (or perhaps condemnable) amount of word padding.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I just validated my novel. After three attempts, I finally won a Nano. When I thought about all the people I'd deliberately ignored this month in order to find the time to write, I told myself I was finishing if it killed me. Fortunately I finished and I'm still alive.
> 
> This beast is going to need a massive overhaul whenever I get around to editing it though. I did a rather commendable (or perhaps condemnable) amount of word padding.



That's awesome! Good job. You should go and celebrate for sure, you definitely deserve it! :champagne:

Maybe my year will be next year. :0)


----------



## moderan (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Nano's over for me. The Thanksgiving holiday was the end to any hope I might still have had. Still, like you, Mod, I like the way my novel's going and I intend to plug away even if it's just 500 words a day till it's done. Then I want to spend the time and edit and revise till I think it's well told. Then I wonder if it'll get anywhere other than my hard drive.


Mine's going to a blog. I've already started editing what copy I have. Not going to get myself into any wordcount traps, will just do when it feels right. Nano this year was freeing in that I managed to bypass all of my old can't-miss, this-will-make-me-write little self-deceptions. I out-stubborned myself. *throws up hands* Just could not consistently kindle the needtowrite that I've always been able to tap into before. Then when I didn't have time to write, I almost felt relieved, and so avoided writing that I avoided the nano site and started getting mad at the newsletters that come into my inbox. Grrr!
Man, people are funny.
I'd still really like to see the back of this novel as it's been bothering me for a while now.



Tiamat10 said:


> I just validated my novel.  After three attempts, I finally won a Nano.  When I thought about all the people I'd deliberately ignored this month in order to find the time to write, I told myself I was finishing if it killed me.  Fortunately I finished and I'm still alive.
> 
> This beast is going to need a massive overhaul whenever I get around to editing it though.  I did a rather commendable (or perhaps condemnable) amount of word padding.


You should bask in the finishedness. Congratulations!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd like to see that blog when you get it set up, Mod. I have a new blog hopefully coming up in the new year as well.


> I'd still really like to see the back of this novel as it's been bothering me for a while now.


It might be negative motivation but it's still motivation. Write it so you can see the backside of it.





> I just validated my novel.  After three attempts, I finally won a Nano.


Absolutely awesome Tiamat! Definitely edit that beast and keep working on it. 


> I did a rather commendable (or perhaps condemnable) amount of word padding.


Yeah but that'll make editing easier.  Cut, slash, burn, repeat. Giggle out loud because suddenly there's no word count to meet.


> Maybe my year will be next year.


Go for it, Sunny! I know you can do it.


----------



## moderan (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxee said:


> I'd like to see that blog when you get it set up, Mod. I have a new blog hopefully coming up in the new year as well.
> 
> It might be negative motivation but it's still motivation. Write it so you can see the backside of it.



I shall, but I'm not in a hurry. Would love to see your blog as well.  And I'll have more blogs, which will be occupying my working time for  the month. The ezine blog, the webcomic blog, the novel blog. The  day-to-day journal blog (though I'm kinda meh about blogging). The blog here needs some attention too. I think putting the blogroll on it would be a start.
And...blog blog blog yadda yadda.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a lot o' blogging!


----------



## moderan (Nov 29, 2011)

lol
[ot]Mostly cutting and pasting stuff, which is kinda surreal in that volume. [/ot]
I did actually "pen" a few new words today. I'm at 31k. So, yes, it is a complete nanofail. I could do 19k in a day but I don't think that's going to happen this time around.


----------



## Raptor980 (Nov 29, 2011)

I forgot all about this month... *facepalm* but I guess it doesn't have to be NaNoWrMo to still write!


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats Tiamat! Well done for finishing! Bask in the feeling adn then do something to celebrate


----------



## Terry D (Dec 1, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Nano's over for me. The Thanksgiving holiday was the end to any hope I might still have had. Still, like you, Mod, I like the way my novel's going and I intend to plug away even if it's just 500 words a day till it's done. Then I want to spend the time and edit and revise till I think it's well told. Then I wonder if it'll get anywhere other than my hard drive.



This is one of the best posts I've read about 'real life' writing.  Foxee, you've summed up my (writing) life in just 75 words! :coffeescreen:


----------



## Foxee (Dec 1, 2011)

Terry D said:


> This is one of the best posts I've read about 'real life' writing.  Foxee, you've summed up my (writing) life in just 75 words! :coffeescreen:


Why thank you! Considering that I see a book in your avatar spot I'll take that as a sign I may be on the right track.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't finish.. *sniff*

But I did enjoy my first taste of writing a novel, and I learned a few things about my creative process that I wouldn't have discovered otherwise. So, because of that, I consider it a success. It was a very cool experience. And a standing ovation from me to those of you who actually did finish!

Admiration and awe. : )


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm new here but I just wanted to throw out there I completed my first ever NaNo last year and I was sooo happy about it!


----------

